# Weiss jemand.....



## Distl (16. Juli 2003)

eine rpm für php mit GD2 und zlib für Suse 7.3 und Apache 1.3.27? 
Ich habe im Moment die PHP Version 4.3.0 laufen. War schon vorinstalliert und wurde ohne GD und zlib compiliert. 
Ich kann aber leider nicht kompilieren, deshalb ein rpm. 
Danke 

Gruss


----------



## JohannesR (16. Juli 2003)

Hast du schonmal RPMSeek konsultiert? Wieso kannst du nicht kompilieren? Es gibt massenhaft Tutorials zu diesem Thema.

Achja, das Topic ist totaler Müll.


----------



## Habenix (2. September 2003)

*falscher Post bitte löschen*

  bitte löschen


----------

